# Can rhinestone stencils be used with rhinestuds/nailheads?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello I am thinking in buying a rhinestone system like the following :









I was wondering whether this system can be used with rhinestuds and nail heads as well as rhinestones? The reason why I am asking is that the backing on rhinestuds is different to rhinestones despite both being hotfix


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you don't give enough information...who makes this...where are they located...exactly what is included. there is the transfer tape and looks like some rhinestones...but how do you cut the stencil or placement..give either a url or more info for us to look at


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> you don't give enough information...who makes this...where are they located...exactly what is included. there is the transfer tape and looks like some rhinestones...but how do you cut the stencil or placement..give either a url or more info for us to look at



Xpres 2010 - CONSUMABLES : GEM TEC


sorry bout that!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I looked at the website..It looks like they are selling the system with the Roland GX24 and using R-wear as the cutting program. you can use multi figures items like stars, hearts etc IF you have a software program that will cut the proper holes (I assume you have a cutter) and IF the items are hot-fix..meaning they are fixed to the garment with heat/pressure. but otherwise you would need to use glue and hand place the items


----------

